# JD STX-30 cranks but won't turn over



## timbone (May 7, 2019)

My STX30 Deere has the 9hp Kohler Command engine. It cranks but will only start with a spray of starting fluid. It's getting spark but will not run on it's own. Cleaned the carburetor, replaced the plug, replaced the gas filter and air filter. Good fuel flow to the carb but not a strong gas smell when cranking. I was advised to replace the fuel solenoid but it didn't help.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Check the gasket between carb and head. Any air leak causes major starting problems, but will run after you get it started.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

have you thought to check the valve clearances ?, another is to check the flywheel key, if these shear, the timing becomes retarded, just remove the cowling and undo the flywheel bolt/nut, remove the washer taking note how the washer is fitted if concave and just check to see if the key ways are aligned between flywheel and crankshaft.
I would have said the solenoid shut off valve on the bottom of the carby could be your trouble, but you have replaced that.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think timbone 's grass would be three feet tall by now!! LOL I hope he sorted it before summer started!


----------

